# 411 re: Flowmaster & K&N



## RudyDMY (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm a newbie here and I've been out of the whole car thing for about 5-6 years ever since I had to get rid of my 88 Mustang GT.

I have an 05 GTO (M6) and I'm not necessarily looking to "beef" it up, just add a little something. Nothing over the top.

Looking at a K&N FIPK and also a Flowmaster Axle-back system right now (and a tint job lol). I had K&N and Flowmaster on my GT and had good success and liked the way they felt/sounded, but would be open to suggestions if anyone had a better product or idea. When I looked at a Flowmaster it all appeared to be the "axle-back" style, which not knowing much about my car kinda took me by surprise. I guess that's just a new design I need to get used to? ha ha

I included links to what I'm looking at. Not saying I'd get from these specific sites, just to provide an idea of what exactly I'm looking at.

Flowmaster - 2005 - 2006 Pontiac GTO Axle-back System [17452] : Flowmaster Inc. Exhaust Shop, Love That Sound!
K&N - 69-7201TP - K&N 69 Series Typhoon Kits, Performance Intake Kit (chrome)
57-3053 - K&N 57 Series FIPK, Performance Intake Kit (plastic)

Also if someone could help me tell the major differences between the two K&N items I listed I'd appreciate it. They both look like FIPK's to me with one being polished aluminum the other plastic (yes I know the polished said other finishes were also avail). The H/W/L specs are different too but not sure if it's enough to really make a difference.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

I love my Flowmasters. Once you get them on, if you want it a little louder(kinda still quiet with just the mufflers), you can remove the resonator(under the trans) for a little more sound. Generally speaking, heat soak is an issue with these cars, so if you don't mind the look of plastic, go with that one, as the metal intakes transfer much more heat into the intake, and that will kill off some power.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I have the flowmaster 40s and the FIPK intake, I also replaced my resonator with an x-pipe connected to slp headers. I'm very happy with the sound and performance.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the K&N is nothing to write home about. right now the Vararam for the '05 looks like the best commercial option out there. it has better IATs and better flow. Flowmaster is "Meh". most people buy them for their particular sound but they aren't the masters of flow


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I searched for the right mufflers for a month. I ended up choosing Flowmaster 44's. To me this is true muscle, and really rumbles all around you rather than having the sharper note that some mufflers like Spintech and Corsa offer, not that those are bad... just not my cup of tea.


----------

